# hunting in the rain



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

is hunting in the rain for coyotes any good?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Never tried it but I'd imagine it would suck. They might (but probably not if they're like me and like to stay warm and dry) come in but it'd just be too wet, sloppy and cold for me to want to stay out there very long.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

achunter said:


> is hunting in the rain for coyotes any good?


To answer the question: I cant see it being any worse or better than dry weather. I dont speak from experience though cause why the heck would I choose to put my equipment through that?

Why would you want to hunt in the rain for coyotes? Do you live in Oregon or somthing?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Hunting coyotes in a light rain or snow can be real good hunting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had good hunting in snow, can't say about rain. However, some of the best bow hunting for deer I have ever had has been in rain. Years ago I purchased one of those camouflaged umbrellas. It was split in the middle and you tied it around the tree. One of the first times I used it I noticed deer out in the middle of the day feeding. Bucks were on their trails. I guess they didn't expect humans out in it or something.

Even before I purchased that umbrella I noticed more deer, and the wet ground made being quiet on a stock easier.

I would guess all animals may act much the same.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> I would guess all animals may act much the same.


But people are animals and most people don't like being out in the rain.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i do thats when i get the whole lake to myself


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

A hard rain i'm going to assume the hunting would be bad but a mist or just a real light rain could be good?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

weasle414 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > I would guess all animals may act much the same.
> ...


Were not adapted to it like the mammals with a lot of fur. Also, our metabolism has changed so much that we don't thermoregulate as well as many other animals. They did an experiment a few years ago where a group of about 20 people started wearing only shorts and stayed outside. They were able to sleep at down to 40 degrees without much discomfort, so evidently we still have some latent capabilities.
There are animals that prefer to be out of the rain, those that don't mind it, and some have to put up with it. If it rains for five days, you have to get in the rain to eat, or starve. 
I think the reason deer are active in light rain is because it gives them a feeling of security. If they aren't in the rain feeding and active they are still in the rain bedded. Which would you rather do? I would rather be active and warm than sedentary and wet.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Brad T, you're 110% right. A hard rain and you won't find nothing but mudd puddles, a light rain and they are moving around.

Man may have lost most of his hair over the last million years or so, but he made up for it by being able to make clothes from the animals he killed. That's probably why we are still here, we adapted. We even have rain clothes.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Plainsman, well said. I didn't really thnk of it like that. I'm so used to having a heated house with lots of food in the fridge so I don't have to leave the house on crappy days.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Confirmed, coyotes WILL come in while it's raining. I just had one come in about 45 minutes to an hour ago and hang up around 200-250 yards. It's not a hard rain but it's comin' down a bit.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

I think deer are moving quite a bit when its raining because they get spooked by the sound of water hittin brances and leaves and makes it harder for them to tell whats rain and whats danger. so they go out to fields where they can see better if something is coming

not sure about coyotes though, they probably do what the rabbits and mice do in the rain....sit it out


----------



## 2irish31 (Apr 3, 2007)

In a lite rain it is easier fore a song-dog to hunt, the small birds like quail hunker down becouse of the wind till you almost step on them, so the song-dog can get rite on them w/ little trouble, plus the sound of the rain muffels most other sounds.


----------

